# how hard..converting from auto to manual



## speedracer1985 (Aug 15, 2005)

how hard is it to convert an 89 auto to a 5spd. im about to get one for $500..ne help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

its a pain in the ass if you dont have the time or tools.

what all are you getting with the transmission?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

it is a pain, but it's not that hard. Heavythrottle.com has info on it. just search around there.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

KA-T.org is where i got my info when i did it myself. I just didnt listen to all the instructions, thinking i knew what to do after i got the old tranny off. Damn, was I wrong.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't know how to get rid of the key release switch. I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

speedracer1985 said:


> how hard is it to convert an 89 auto to a 5spd. im about to get one for $500..ne help would be appreciated.


Well Here's a start:

Speed Tranny swap is pretty basic... If You Have The Tools And Location...

1. 5 Speed Brake and Clutch Pedals, have to drill a hole in the firewall for the Clutch pedal and to allow the pedal to mount to the Clutch Master Cylinder On the engine bay side of the firewall. (Also, Pedals if getting used, Make sure they come with the clevis which connects the clutch pedal to the clutch master cylinder, you absolutely need this)

2. Clutch Master Cylinder, if you can't get one used auto parts stores can get them for $40 Canadian.

3. Brake Line about 12 feet worth, maybe less. Gonna need a flange and bender to allow you to run the clutch line, just take a look at a 240 that is a 5 Speed stock and use that as a demo for the bends in the lines.

4. 5 Speed Tranny... Make sure it is in good condition, not a blown tranny, things that should come with the transmission: Tranny, Clutch Slave Cylinder, Shifter (Unless you want to Go with a short shifter).

5. Clutch, and Flywheel: Try to get the flywheel off of a stock 5 Speed, or if your budget is not a concern a lightweight Findanza Flywheel from PDM-Racing would increase your acceleration. Your're gonna need a clutch, you're better off going new for obvious reasons, same for the clutch, a performance clutch is a very good investment, but a stock 240 clutch can be purchased for around $150 Canadian.

6. Pilot Bearing: Pilot Bearing is required on your stock engine, Automatic Tranny's do not need this.
The Pilot Bearing is very easy to damage when removing from a stock 240 5 Speed, pick one up from an Auto parts store for about $10-20 Canadian and save yourself an hour of labour.

7. 5 Speed Driveshaft, Steady Bearing and the Driveshaft from Tranny to Steady Bearing. The 240 Drive shaft is a 2 piece driveshaft with a steady bearing simmilar to that found on a truck with a long wheel base, Not sure the reason for this, I am told you can find One Piece Aluminum or Carbon Fiber Drive shafts for a decent price. As you can see you're gonna need a scrapped 240 to get alot of this stuff if you are on a budget.

The Following will make your life easier:

8. Uncut Wiring Harness for a 5 Speed Tranny, there are 4 plugs on the 5 speed, all are different and only fit one way. Leave about 2 feet of the harness from the 5 Speed Harness and the Automatic Harness, there are 4 or 5 Wires that need to be spliced into the Main wiring harness, they are color coded and matched so it is not hard to splice them, i would suggest getting them soldered, and using shrink tube around each wire, and then tape the harness up afterwards. This is for the Reverse Lights, If you don't Want Em, Don't Bother.

9. 5 Speed ECU, not required, but it will save you time and effort trying to trace the ignition switch back.
ECU swap is pretty strait forward, the Auto ECU and Manual ECU use the same plugins for the ECU.

As you can see it is not an easy task to swap the tranny, however the benefits of a 5 Speed tranny will pay 10-Fold.
It is not really complicated, just alot of different things you need. I would suggest the guidance of a seasoned Mechanic, or just get the swap done at a shop to save some heartache. But if you are like me you will want to do it yourself.
If you need any help PM me and i will try to help you best i can.
Doing my Third 5 Speed tranny swap over the next 2 week-ends.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I just don't know how to get rid of the key release switch. I haven't been able to find it.


?? 

the neutral sensor switch?


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> ??
> 
> the neutral sensor switch?


its under the fuse box in the engine bay. its a fat 2 wire plug, 1black wire and 1white wire. jus take the plug out. tap the two wires together then plug it back into the chassis. key comes out perfectly... that's what i did when i converted to 5spd. easiest thing of the swap. and totally worth it. saved so much money jus converting. but it was an ass


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

SR20_S13 said:


> its under the fuse box in the engine bay. its a fat 2 wire plug, 1black wire and 1white wire. jus take the plug out. tap the two wires together then plug it back into the chassis. key comes out perfectly... that's what i did when i converted to 5spd. easiest thing of the swap. and totally worth it. saved so much money jus converting. but it was an ass


Yea, i did the same. I had to drive back and forth 4 times(15 miles in one direction) b/w my house(where my computer was) and my parents(where my car was) to make sure i was to use the automatic harness instead of the manual. It got frustrating very quickly


I was just asking if the neutral switch is what he meant.


----------



## MADNISS (Aug 6, 2005)

I live in Trinidad the Caribbean down here we get the engines and cars direct from japan so we have alot of engines here what I want to know is is there a difference between the AUTO and Manual RB20DET engine It would cost me cheaper to buy an engine that had a Auto tranny on it and buy the manual tranny seperate so I can put in my new fly wheel and hyper clutch in same time.we have a lot of engines that had Auto trannies on them are the engine specs basically the same ?


----------



## nismo 240sx21 (May 1, 2005)

I have an 93' 240sx automatic and am planning on getting a sr20det front clip and putting in the car. Also planning on doing a right hand conversion at the same time. I figure the conversion will be easier becuase I can just drill the clutch, brake and gas on the right hand side. I know i would still have to switch all the brake lines and shit. Tell me if this makes sense or should I just keep the son of a bitch like it is?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If you have the money, and your gettting a shop to do it then go ahead. Personally I wouldnt bother w/ the RHD conversion, but to each his own. Good luck and more power to ya.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nismo 240sx21 said:


> I have an 93' 240sx automatic and am planning on getting a sr20det front clip and putting in the car. Also planning on doing a right hand conversion at the same time. I figure the conversion will be easier becuase I can just drill the clutch, brake and gas on the right hand side. I know i would still have to switch all the brake lines and shit. Tell me if this makes sense or should I just keep the son of a bitch like it is?


Your way of thinking is way off on this one. On a LHD automatic trans car the firewall is already stamped with where to drill holes for the clutch master cylinder. However on the right side of the same car all you will find is holes in the firewall for the a/c etc system. Nissan wasn't bright enough like subaru was to stamp 1 symmetrical firewall for USDM and JDM vehicles. You will have to fabricate a new firewall by using pieces of the JDM firewall. There are many ways to do a RHD conversion. This is just one example. I could tell you how to do it, but I won't because I've answered that question sooooo many times. Just search.... seriously! just search for RHD Conversion. You'll find what you need. 

but to be super nice here are some never before posted pics of my conversion(because I just found them again). In the 1st picture you can see what I'm talking about. You can see the two vertical heater core holes just to the left of the cut area.




















end result:


----------

